
Planned Espionage Act could jail journos and whistleblowers as spies - secfirstmd
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/10/espionage_law_jail_journalists_as_spies/
======
BrockSamson
Looks like press freedom has got progressively worse over the last 10 years in
this country:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Press_Freedom_Index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Press_Freedom_Index)

